# New Salsa Vaya AIR build



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

I've taken to calling the Vaya AIR (S&S Couplers!!!)... (Duplicate post from MTBR Salsa - "Vaya Builds" thread)

Build list:

Vaya frame (55) with S&S couplers installed & painted by daVinci Designs
Cane Creek S-3 headset
Wheelset: Bontrager Duster TLR rims (32 hole) laced to DT Swiss (Onyx rear, Stout front) hubs
Schwalbe Marathon Cross tires
Avid BB7 road calipers
Alligator "Bulletproof" compression-less cable/housing set (Great cable set for BB7s!)
Sram Rival Compact Crankset (34/50)
Time ATAC Titan Carbon pedals (found for $90 - mislabeled?)
Ultegra 10-speed shifters (like new on Craigslist for $125!)
IRD 11-34 10-speed Cassette
Wipperman 10s chain
Salsa Bell Lap bars w/ Bonty stem (105 x 7deg)
Cinelli gel bar tape
Dura Ace front, XT rear derailleur
Specialized carbon/zerts seatpost (from my Tarmac)
Specialized Phenom saddle
Rack: Tubus Cargo (to be added)
Bags: Ortlieb Bike Packer Plus (to be added)
Fenders - probably SKS chromoplastics... 45s or 50s still to be determined...

Still getting the fit sorted - but it's close - seatpost needs to come up - just a bit... and the rest feels good. Also, the IRD cassette shifts nicely... I was worried about that.

EDIT: I just noticed that the cable adjusters on the downtube are upside down! Dhoooo! - That is now fixed...

S


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

do want


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a great way to do the touchup paint. Looks great.

Plum


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Way nice.

Would love to hear your thoughts on the tires.


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

m_s said:


> Way nice.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on the tires.


So far (1 day ) the tires ride nicely... surprisingly fast and smooth on the tarmac. No time on dirt yet, but should have more in the next week.

Thanks for the kind words... the folks at deVinci Designs did the S&S couplers and the paint and Brian over there was great... he matched the paint nicely and did my friends Fargo as well and matched the burgundy color nicely as well.

I got the barrel adjusters swapped around thanks to the guys at Colorado Cyclist who took good care of me! It is great having them right up the road... they're awesome.

S


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful "ride anywhere" (in the world) bike! I've admired the Vaya frame since it popped up on Salsa's website and the couplers make it even more versatile. I wish I could do the same thing with my 'cross/touring bike but the tubing is too oddly shaped for couplers. Have fun!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry, a little off-topic but what is the actual clearance at the chainstays.
The Salsa site says 40mm. I suppose there must be a little buffer.
What would you say are the largest tyres that would fit in ?

And last but not least. How stiff is the BB ?


----------



## ron_al (Jun 11, 2009)

What a fantastic build! Great looking bike!


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

eric_syd said:


> Sorry, a little off-topic but what is the actual clearance at the chainstays.
> The Salsa site says 40mm. I suppose there must be a little buffer.
> What would you say are the largest tyres that would fit in ?
> 
> And last but not least. How stiff is the BB ?


First - BB stiffness is always tough to judge - but I'd say medium - it's not a super stiff frameset, but it doesn't feel wobbly either... I weight about 175lbs for what it's worth...

EDIT: 
Regarding tire size - everyone wants to know what'll fit on a Vaya, so here is my experience:

First I note that my rims are Bontrager Dusters (same as the Rhythms) and are 23mm wide on the inside of the rim (28mm outside) - so they are wider than your average roadie rim (my Cane Creek Cronos are 20 on the outside). Wider rims will impact the tire profile, though Schwalbe indicated (in a phone call) that their tires are true to indicated size regardless of rim width. That said, my Schwalbe Marathon Cross' which say 700x38, but reads 622x40 measure 40mm on my rims - they fit fine and there is room for fenders.

I just tried to put on a Specialized Borough 29x1.9 (622x48) and they rubbed on the fork enough that I couldn't get the hub seated in the dropouts. I didn't even try the rear.

I'd say that 45s (again, depending on the brand, etc.) will fit but I'm not so sure fenders will be an option with a tire that wide.

I hope that helps.

S


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

*Updates and first ride report...*



m_s said:


> Way nice.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on the tires.


First real ride on dirt and pavement and in the rain:

I loaded the bike up with about 30lbs of stuff just to see how it rides and went out in the rain on short ride with a couple of friends. The Schwalbe Marathon Cross tires were solid on the (wet) dirt and sand and seemed unfazed by the additional weight.

A few times I noticed a bit of a shimmy but only at lower speeds (16mph +/-) and on flatter terrain (coasting along soft peddling...). When I headed downhill and was up to 30 the bike felt fine. I even tried to get it to do it and it wouldn't. I'm not too worried about it at this point as I had all my weight on the back (rear panniers and a bag on the rack between them... yes, yes, yes... I know the load needs to be more balanced... and it could've been a difference between the left and right pannier as I just loaded them up with whatever was lying around and didn't really check for balance. I'll re-adjust the headset, check the frame/fork alignment, swap the tires, re-mount the rack, etc. and see if it continues. 

Overall I was surprised at how much fun it felt on the wet dirt... I could tell it was clearly in it's element... thought riding with extra weight while my friends were not leaded took it's toll on my body... I slept like baby last night, and woke up a bit stiff. )

I found that with a compact double, the 34x34 was enough gear to get up what we did and I think it'll be fine for me. It may be a bit stout for the Koppenberg with the bags... but we'll see!

Thanks for all the compliments! 
S


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

Stevereeneo said:


> I just tried to put on a Specialized Borough 29x1.9 (622x48) and they rubbed on the fork enough that I couldn't get the hub seated in the dropouts. I didn't even try the rear.
> 
> I'd say that 45s (again, depending on the brand, etc.) will fit but I'm not so sure fenders will be an option with a tire that wide.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. I have no plans to use fenders and I might use a different fork anyway. I am rather interested in the chainstays clearance. I was thinking of tyres like Bontrager XR 1.8.


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

Last question:
What kind of price can you expect in the US for a frame only or frame/ fork kit ?


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

eric_syd said:


> Thanks Steve. I have no plans to use fenders and I might use a different fork anyway. I am rather interested in the chainstays clearance. I was thinking of tyres like Bontrager XR 1.8.


My guess is that it will be REALLY close... and probably rim dependent. What rims are they going on? If it works let me know.
S


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

eric_syd said:


> Last question:
> What kind of price can you expect in the US for a frame only or frame/ fork kit ?


Eric_syd,
I've seen the frame and fork (I've not seen a frame only) for just over $500. I think Bikeman.com, has them for $514... A local bike shop gave me a great deal and after tax it was right at $500...

S


----------

